# help with a most likely sick leather



## seanmarine (Jan 26, 2010)

hey guys

kinda concerned about this leather my brother has a weird lookin spot on it that seems to be growing take a look and give me some advise that would be great thanks guys it seems to have grown over the last day and is turning a brownish colour.

it still opens a couple times a day but has never really opened to the full extent should i try a dip?

sorry for the crappy pic but my phone is all i could attach with.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Would the spot be the greenish 'hole' near the center? I'd guess that its some kind of damage - do you have a better picture or more through description of what it looks like? Is it white? Is flesh falling off? Was it damaged or moved or bought recently?


----------



## seanmarine (Jan 26, 2010)

heres my attempt at a better pic let me know what you think 
it is kinda new maybe a week old in the tank it just seemed to get worse today thats all id like to help it asap


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Since it's a week, we can eiliminate flow patterns in the aquarium as "crud" can settle in the folds and when left there for a few days can cause similar damage. a little too soon for this to happen, IMHO.

I would advise an iodine dip as it could be some pest that hitched a ride or already present. When you put it back in the aquarium, place it in a clear bottom half of a plastic pop bottle so you can be better isolated for recovery, unless you have a frag tank to put it in.

JM2C/HTH


----------



## seanmarine (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks can anyone help with the actual procedure of a dip never had to do one


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't clarify . Easier to use Kent Lugol's Iodine or SeaChem Reef Dip rather than to find a pharm that has the correct concentration of iodine. Instructions are on the bottle.

HTH


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

mine has been like that for 3 weeks also.. but ive had other toadstools in the past and they actually get these ruptures from time to time.. it the way it releases the built up toxins in its tissue.. but it can get infected there so keep an eye on it.. i usually take a turkey baster and blast water at the spot to clear away the gun.. it will heal much faster too.


----------



## seanmarine (Jan 26, 2010)

maybe a stupid question but worth a shot you think a cleaner shrimp may help?or trying a freshwater dip first?


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

cleaner shrimp wont do a thing.. i had that problem before my cleaner shrimp didn't do anything


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Have a look at TM Pro Coral Cure


----------



## seanmarine (Jan 26, 2010)

Ill take a look for it anywhere local to get this stuff?


----------



## quality (Jan 31, 2010)

the leather is just going through a close down stage. i would suggest not to medicate. brush any slime with a very soft bristle brush and get some current on it. not too much, you should see improvement in a few days. if your other leathers have potential disease lugols doesnt usually work. a fresh dip may work better. hope this helps.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

tell the coral to walk it off ... lol

honestly, Ive only been in this hobby fro 8 months, but have set up many tanks (for friends and myself) and never medicated anything, with GOOD water parameters, and water changes, they should heal

my finger leather coral had the same problem, finally, after 2 weeks, one of its fingers fell off, and the rest is living good, I fragged the fallen off finger and now that is growing as well. 
I'm not good at telling what kind of infection it is or ... so I think doing medication could only harm the coral more, unless u are sure and see it and then ...
there is no Iodine dip in the ocean, just clean water.


----------



## seanmarine (Jan 26, 2010)

its looking better already ive just been giving it a blast of water with my hand to clean it out everyday still closed mostly but i figure its coming around.we will see


----------

